# BITS Service won't start Error 0x80070002



## DutchWolf114 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have a problem on Windows 8.1 (Build 9600)

My BITS Service won't start (and therefor Update, Store, etc are all down).

Event log shows two error events;

The BITS service failed to start. Error 0x80070002.
The Background Intelligent Transfer Service service terminated with the following service-specific error: 
The system cannot find the file specified.

Addditionally another error appears every now and then:
The ScRegSetValueExW call failed for FailureActions with the following error: 
Access is denied.

I've tried so far:
wsreset.exe
Windows Update Troubleshooter -> first few times it just said it coudn't fix my problem, now it just hangs on starting BITS
sfc /scannow -> no errors found
Microsoft FixIT for Win Update
System Restore
Refreshing the image using DISM
I checked all the registery keys for BITS with another build 9600 pc and made them matching, no effect.

Any thoughts?


----------



## DutchWolf114 (Jul 13, 2015)

I found a new error in event log that might be related:
The server {4991D34B-80A1-4291-83B6-3328366B9097} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.

Source: DistributedCOM


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

ERROR_FILE_NOT_FOUND


0x80070002


The “Parameters” key is missing. Ensure that the following keys and values exist: HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BITS\Parameters\ServiceDll= %SystemRoot%\System32\qmgr.dll
Try running sfc /scannow https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/kb/929833?wa=wsignin1.0


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I have pm'd someone I believe can offer more assistance, I just can't say if and when he may be available.


----------



## DutchWolf114 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi. Thanks for your reply.

I checked and the parameters key exists. I have ran sfc /scannow. No integrity violations.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This might help https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/kb/971058?wa=wsignin1.0
or this Windows Update error 80246007 - Windows Help
the second is win 7 but it should be similar for 8.1, if that does not help then as i said i have asked a colleague to assist if he can.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I see you have posted threads in 3 other forums, this would have been something you should mention as you can get conflicting advice, and that can add to the issues. Please choose where you wish to take advice from and stick with it since that will allow whom ever helps you to focus and advise without correcting other peoples help, that could potentially counter act theirs.


----------



## DutchWolf114 (Jul 13, 2015)

OKay roger, I'll stick with this forum from now on then and mention when I get other advise.

Tried both, second didnt work.

First one: troubleshooter ran but couldnt fix all problems (I tried this before but previously it would just hang). I added the report as attachment to this post.


----------



## DutchWolf114 (Jul 13, 2015)

Update: since the report said the registry was fine I checked the .dll's again. When I try to re-register the qmgr.dll I get an error: "Module loaded but entry-point Dllregisterserver was not found".

Could this mean my qmgr.dll is corrupt?


----------



## Tekno Venus (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi,

Can you please upload your CBS folder?

*Export CBS folder*



Browse to the folder *C:\Windows\Logs*
 Right-click on the *CBS *folder, and select *Copy*. 
 Go back to your *Desktop*, right-click on it, and select *Paste*. You should now see a copy of the CBS folder appear on your Desktop called *CBS*. 
 Right-click on this new folder, and navigate through *Send to*, and select *Compressed (zipped) folder*. 
 A new file, also called *CBS *(CBS.zip), but this time with a different icon, will be created. 
 Attach this new file to your next post.


Stephen


----------



## DutchWolf114 (Jul 13, 2015)

It's too big to add to this post.

But I put it in my public dropbox https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3204468/CBS.zip


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Fixed, post removed. Please be patient and await T.V's response, he is better able to assist you, but has a busy schedule.


----------



## Tekno Venus (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi,

Please can you do the following.

*DISM*



Press the *Windows Key* on your keyboard and *X* to open up the *Power User Tasks Menu* 
Click (or tap) Command Prompt (admin) 
When command prompt opens, *copy and paste* the following commands into it, press *enter* after *each*

*DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Restorehealth*

_Wait for this to finish before you continue (approximately 15 minutes)_ 

*copy %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log %userprofile%\Desktop\cbs.txt
*

This will create a file, *cbs.txt* on your *Desktop*. Please attach this to your next post. 


Stephen


----------



## DutchWolf114 (Jul 13, 2015)

Done & done.


----------



## Tekno Venus (Jul 29, 2012)

Well that showed nothing useful 

Can you send me your Windows Update log - C:\Windows\WindowsUpdate.log

Can you also export event viewer for me:
- open Event Viewer (eventvwr.msc)
- expand the Custom Views category (left click on the > next to the words "Custom Views")
- right click on Administrative Events
- select "Save all Events in Custom View as..."
- save the file as Admin.evtx
- zip up the file (right click on it, select "Send to", select "Compressed (zipped) folder")
- upload it with your next post (if it's too big, then upload it to a free file-hosting service and post a link here).

-Stephen


----------



## DutchWolf114 (Jul 13, 2015)

I put them both in the same zippy if that's ok.

Thanks so much for the help btw.


----------



## Tekno Venus (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi, 

Those logs have proved quite useful.

BITS is failing to start due to some kind of permissions error:

```
The Background Intelligent Transfer Service service terminated with the following error: 
Access is denied.
```
Lets take a look at some permissions.

*SFCFix Script*

*Warning:* this fix is specific to the user in this thread. No one else should follow these instructions as it may cause more harm than good. If you are after assistance, please start a thread of your own.



Download SFCFix.exe (by niemiro) and save this to your *Desktop*.
Download the attached file, *SFCFixScript.txt*, and save this to your *Desktop*. Ensure that this file is named *SFCFixScript.txt* - do not rename it.
Save any open documents and *close* all open windows.
On your *Desktop*, you should see two files: *SFCFix.exe* and *SFCFixScript.txt*.
*Drag* the file *SFCFixScript.txt* onto the file *SFCFix.exe* and *release* it.
SFCFix will now process the script.
Upon completion, a log should be created on your *Desktop*: *SFCFix.txt*.
*Copy (Ctrl + C)* and *Paste (Ctrl + V)* the contents of this into your next post for me to analyse please - put [code][/code] tags around the log to break up the text.

*SFCFixScript.txt: https://app.box.com/s/jjc0ene46l09cg11kmm482pa1rbv3eez*


The Windows Update log shows some interesting things as well.

Lets try clearing the SoftwareDistribution folder.

*SoftwareDistribution Rename*

*Warning:* this fix is specific to the user in this thread. No one else should follow these instructions as it may cause more harm than good. If you are after assistance, please start a thread of your own. 




Press the *Windows Key* on your keyboard and *X* to open up the *Power User Tasks Menu*
Click (or tap) Command Prompt (admin)
When command prompt opens, *copy and paste* the following commands into it, press *enter* after *each**

net stop wuauserv
ren %SystemRoot%\SoftwareDistribution\Download DL.bak
net start wuauserv
*


Stephen


----------



## DutchWolf114 (Jul 13, 2015)

SFCScript rapport:

```
SFCFix version 2.4.5.0 by niemiro.
Start time: 2015-07-18 22:33:49.810
Microsoft Windows 8.1 Update 2 - amd64
Using .txt script file at C:\Users\Niels\Desktop\SFCFixScript.txt [1]




PrintDataBlocks::
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BITS|O:SYD:AI(A;ID;KR;;;BU)(A;CIIOID;GR;;;BU)(A;ID;KA;;;BA)(A;CIIOID;GA;;;BA)(A;ID;KA;;;SY)(A;CIIOID;GA;;;SY)(A;CIIOID;GA;;;CO)(A;ID;KR;;;AC)(A;CIIOID;GR;;;AC)
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BITS\Parameters|O:BAD:PAI(A;;KA;;;SY)(A;CIIO;GA;;;SY)(A;;KR;;;BA)(A;CIIO;GXGR;;;BA)(A;;KR;;;BU)(A;CIIO;GXGR;;;BU)
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BITS\Performance|O:SYD:AI(A;ID;KR;;;BU)(A;CIIOID;GR;;;BU)(A;ID;KA;;;BA)(A;CIIOID;GA;;;BA)(A;ID;KA;;;SY)(A;CIIOID;GA;;;SY)(A;CIIOID;GA;;;CO)(A;ID;KR;;;AC)(A;CIIOID;GR;;;AC)
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BITS\Security|O:SYD:AI(A;ID;KR;;;BU)(A;CIIOID;GR;;;BU)(A;ID;KA;;;BA)(A;CIIOID;GA;;;BA)(A;ID;KA;;;SY)(A;CIIOID;GA;;;SY)(A;CIIOID;GA;;;CO)(A;ID;KR;;;AC)(A;CIIOID;GR;;;AC)
Currently storing a total of 4 datablocks.
PrintDataBlocks:: directive completed successfully.




RegistryExport::
Successfully exported registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BITS.

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BITS]
"DisplayName"="@%SystemRoot%\\system32\\qmgr.dll,-1000"
"ErrorControl"=dword:00000001
"ImagePath"=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,00,\
  74,00,25,00,5c,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,73,\
  00,76,00,63,00,68,00,6f,00,73,00,74,00,2e,00,65,00,78,00,65,00,20,00,2d,00,\
  6b,00,20,00,6e,00,65,00,74,00,73,00,76,00,63,00,73,00,00,00
"Start"=dword:00000002
"Type"=dword:00000020
"Description"="@%SystemRoot%\\system32\\qmgr.dll,-1001"
"DependOnService"=hex(7):52,00,70,00,63,00,53,00,73,00,00,00,45,00,76,00,65,00,\
  6e,00,74,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,00,00,00,00
"ObjectName"="LocalSystem"
"ServiceSidType"=dword:00000001
"RequiredPrivileges"=hex(7):53,00,65,00,43,00,72,00,65,00,61,00,74,00,65,00,47,\
  00,6c,00,6f,00,62,00,61,00,6c,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,\
  67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,49,00,6d,00,70,00,65,00,72,00,73,00,6f,00,6e,\
  00,61,00,74,00,65,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,\
  00,00,53,00,65,00,54,00,63,00,62,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,\
  00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,41,00,73,00,73,00,69,00,67,00,6e,00,50,00,\
  72,00,69,00,6d,00,61,00,72,00,79,00,54,00,6f,00,6b,00,65,00,6e,00,50,00,72,\
  00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,49,00,6e,00,\
  63,00,72,00,65,00,61,00,73,00,65,00,51,00,75,00,6f,00,74,00,61,00,50,00,72,\
  00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,00,00
"DelayedAutoStart"=dword:00000001
"FailureActions"=hex:80,51,01,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,03,00,00,00,14,00,00,\
  00,01,00,00,00,60,ea,00,00,01,00,00,00,c0,d4,01,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BITS\Parameters]
"ServiceDll"=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,\
  00,74,00,25,00,5c,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,\
  71,00,6d,00,67,00,72,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BITS\Performance]
"Close"="PerfMon_Close"
"Open"="PerfMon_Open"
"Collect"="PerfMon_Collect"
"Library"="C:\\Windows\\System32\\bitsperf.dll"
"InstallType"=dword:00000001
"PerfIniFile"="bitsctrs.ini"
"First Counter"=dword:0000125c
"Last Counter"=dword:0000126c
"First Help"=dword:0000125d
"Last Help"=dword:0000126d
"Object List"="4700"
"1008"=hex(b):11,7b,23,ad,97,c1,d0,01

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BITS\Security]
"Security"=hex:01,00,14,80,90,00,00,00,a0,00,00,00,14,00,00,00,34,00,00,00,02,\
  00,20,00,01,00,00,00,02,c0,18,00,00,00,0c,00,01,02,00,00,00,00,00,05,20,00,\
  00,00,20,02,00,00,02,00,5c,00,04,00,00,00,00,02,14,00,ff,01,0f,00,01,01,00,\
  00,00,00,00,05,12,00,00,00,00,00,18,00,ff,01,0f,00,01,02,00,00,00,00,00,05,\
  20,00,00,00,20,02,00,00,00,00,14,00,8d,01,02,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,05,04,\
  00,00,00,00,00,14,00,8d,01,02,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,05,06,00,00,00,01,02,\
  00,00,00,00,00,05,20,00,00,00,20,02,00,00,01,02,00,00,00,00,00,05,20,00,00,\
  00,20,02,00,00

Datablocks: O:SYD:AI(A;ID;KR;;;BU)(A;CIIOID;GR;;;BU)(A;ID;KA;;;BA)(A;CIIOID;GA;;;BA)(A;ID;KA;;;SY)(A;CIIOID;GA;;;SY)(A;CIIOID;GA;;;CO)(A;ID;KR;;;AC)(A;CIIOID;GR;;;AC)

Successfully exported registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BITS\Parameters.

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BITS\Parameters]
"ServiceDll"=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,\
  00,74,00,25,00,5c,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,\
  71,00,6d,00,67,00,72,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,00,00,00

Datablocks: O:BAD:PAI(A;;KA;;;SY)(A;CIIO;GA;;;SY)(A;;KR;;;BA)(A;CIIO;GXGR;;;BA)(A;;KR;;;BU)(A;CIIO;GXGR;;;BU)

Successfully exported registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BITS\Performance.

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BITS\Performance]
"Close"="PerfMon_Close"
"Open"="PerfMon_Open"
"Collect"="PerfMon_Collect"
"Library"="C:\\Windows\\System32\\bitsperf.dll"
"InstallType"=dword:00000001
"PerfIniFile"="bitsctrs.ini"
"First Counter"=dword:0000125c
"Last Counter"=dword:0000126c
"First Help"=dword:0000125d
"Last Help"=dword:0000126d
"Object List"="4700"
"1008"=hex(b):11,7b,23,ad,97,c1,d0,01

Datablocks: O:SYD:AI(A;ID;KR;;;BU)(A;CIIOID;GR;;;BU)(A;ID;KA;;;BA)(A;CIIOID;GA;;;BA)(A;ID;KA;;;SY)(A;CIIOID;GA;;;SY)(A;CIIOID;GA;;;CO)(A;ID;KR;;;AC)(A;CIIOID;GR;;;AC)

Successfully exported registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BITS\Security.

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BITS\Security]
"Security"=hex:01,00,14,80,90,00,00,00,a0,00,00,00,14,00,00,00,34,00,00,00,02,\
  00,20,00,01,00,00,00,02,c0,18,00,00,00,0c,00,01,02,00,00,00,00,00,05,20,00,\
  00,00,20,02,00,00,02,00,5c,00,04,00,00,00,00,02,14,00,ff,01,0f,00,01,01,00,\
  00,00,00,00,05,12,00,00,00,00,00,18,00,ff,01,0f,00,01,02,00,00,00,00,00,05,\
  20,00,00,00,20,02,00,00,00,00,14,00,8d,01,02,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,05,04,\
  00,00,00,00,00,14,00,8d,01,02,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,05,06,00,00,00,01,02,\
  00,00,00,00,00,05,20,00,00,00,20,02,00,00,01,02,00,00,00,00,00,05,20,00,00,\
  00,20,02,00,00

Datablocks: O:SYD:AI(A;ID;KR;;;BU)(A;CIIOID;GR;;;BU)(A;ID;KA;;;BA)(A;CIIOID;GA;;;BA)(A;ID;KA;;;SY)(A;CIIOID;GA;;;SY)(A;CIIOID;GA;;;CO)(A;ID;KR;;;AC)(A;CIIOID;GR;;;AC)
RegistryExport:: directive completed successfully.




Successfully processed all directives.
SFCFix version 2.4.5.0 by niemiro has completed.
Currently storing 4 datablocks.
Finish time: 2015-07-18 22:33:50.354
Script hash: Xab7DNkYbHsJq/PuUBZXNb16whBSS95/GoNVjyFdhjE=
----------------------EOF-----------------------
```
Software distribution rename
Followed the commands. Update service stopped succesfully. Did not get a confirmation after entering "ren %systemroot\SoftwareDistribution\Download DL.bak". Windows Update service started succesfully.

EDIT: Copied the wrong log.


----------



## Tekno Venus (Jul 29, 2012)

Perfect 

Any change in Windows Update?

If not....

*Command Prompt*

*Warning:* this fix is specific to the user in this thread. No one else should follow these instructions as it may cause more harm than good. If you are after assistance, please start a thread of your own.



Press the *Windows Key* on your keyboard and *X* to open up the *Power User Tasks Menu* 
Click (or tap) Command Prompt (admin) 
When command prompt opens, *copy and paste* the following commands into it, press *enter* after *each**

sc query bits

*
Right-click on the *Command Prompt* window and click *Select All*, this will invert all of the colours by selecting the text, now press *enter*. All of this text is now copied.
*Paste* (Ctrl+V) it into your next post please.


----------



## DutchWolf114 (Jul 13, 2015)

Windows update will now actually scan for updates but everything still listed as failed. BITS still down.


```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>sc query bits

SERVICE_NAME: bits
        TYPE               : 20  WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS
        STATE              : 1  STOPPED
        WIN32_EXIT_CODE    : 5  (0x5)
        SERVICE_EXIT_CODE  : 0  (0x0)
        CHECKPOINT         : 0x0
        WAIT_HINT          : 0x0

C:\Windows\system32>
```


----------



## Tekno Venus (Jul 29, 2012)

*Process Monitor Log*




Please go *Here* and download Process Monitor. Save the file to your desktop.
Double click on *Process Monitor* and press *Yes* on the UAC. A filter box will appear. Click *Ok*
Make sure* File -> Capture Events* is ticked
Press the *Windows Key* on your keyboard and *X* to open up the *Power User Tasks Menu* 
Click (or tap) Command Prompt (admin) 
When command prompt opens, *copy and paste* the following commands into it, press *enter* after *each**

sc start bits

* 

Go back into Process Monitor. Click on *File* -> *Save* -> save the file to your desktop.
Now go to your desktop and you should see a file called Logfile.pml. Please zip the file and upload it for me to analyse. As the file is going to be quite big please use Dropbox or One Drive

-Stephen


----------



## DutchWolf114 (Jul 13, 2015)

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3204468/Logfile.zip

Here you go.


----------



## Tekno Venus (Jul 29, 2012)

Great, thanks.

I'm narrowing down the issue a bit now. 

*SFCFix Script*

*Warning:* this fix is specific to the user in this thread. No one else should follow these instructions as it may cause more harm than good. If you are after assistance, please start a thread of your own.


Download SFCFix.exe (by niemiro) and save this to your *Desktop*.
Download the attached file, *SFCFixScript.txt*, and save this to your *Desktop*. Ensure that this file is named *SFCFixScript.txt* - do not rename it.
Save any open documents and *close* all open windows.
On your *Desktop*, you should see two files: *SFCFix.exe* and *SFCFixScript.txt*.
*Drag* the file *SFCFixScript.txt* onto the file *SFCFix.exe* and *release* it.
SFCFix will now process the script.
Upon completion, a log should be created on your *Desktop*: *SFCFix.txt*.
*Copy (Ctrl + C)* and *Paste (Ctrl + V)* the contents of this into your next post for me to analyse please - put [code][/code] tags around the log to break up the text.

https://app.box.com/s/neaxugt611cip0v4l2vrca505jsgdz3g


----------



## DutchWolf114 (Jul 13, 2015)

```
SFCFix version 2.4.5.0 by niemiro.
Start time: 2015-07-21 19:29:10.206
Microsoft Windows 8.1 Update 2 - amd64
Using .txt script file at C:\Users\Niels\Desktop\SFCFixScript.txt [0]




RepairPermissions::
Failed to identify winsxs copy for file C:\Windows\Sysnative\qmgr.dll. There may be file or hardlink damage.
RepairPermissions:: directive failed to complete successfully.




Failed to process all directives successfully.
SFCFix version 2.4.5.0 by niemiro has completed.
Currently storing 4 datablocks.
Finish time: 2015-07-21 19:29:10.211
Script hash: WJFDfOUzN7riJ9U9jiwgfSdT3jVU9ZXwIkKTXNZWQGA=
----------------------EOF-----------------------
```


----------



## Tekno Venus (Jul 29, 2012)

Grrr...

I'm still trying to gather info at the moment. Can you run this script as before: https://app.box.com/s/r9uilc9lvr1n6pbfj4y71n320l1hx7ba

-Stephen


----------



## DutchWolf114 (Jul 13, 2015)

```
SFCFix version 2.4.5.0 by niemiro.
Start time: 2015-07-23 22:13:32.843
Microsoft Windows 8.1 Update 2 - amd64
Using .txt script file at C:\Users\Niels\Desktop\SFCFixScript .txt [0]




CreateDataBlocks::
Successfully created datablock for C:\Windows\System32\qmgr.dll.
CreateDataBlocks:: directive completed successfully.




PrintDataBlocks::
C:\Windows\System32\qmgr.dll|D:(A;;FA;;;S-1-5-21-3164701086-1647400003-3111854089-1001)S:AI|S-1-0-0
Currently storing a total of 5 datablocks.
PrintDataBlocks:: directive completed successfully.




Successfully processed all directives.
SFCFix version 2.4.5.0 by niemiro has completed.
Currently storing 5 datablocks.
Finish time: 2015-07-23 22:13:33.061
Script hash: tRbz3V4SnqxMfFFLJE77YeuKy9xohNQM5cNEmV70L/w=
----------------------EOF-----------------------
```
Done, sorry for being such a bother & thanks for sticking with it


----------



## Tekno Venus (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for that. Here's your next SFCFixScript to run as before. Once you've run this one, try starting the BITS service.

https://app.box.com/s/lzymzk6p20j5whnann8rddvsg3e1rw6e

-Stephen


----------



## DutchWolf114 (Jul 13, 2015)

Ran the script

```
SFCFix version 2.4.5.0 by niemiro.
Start time: 2015-07-24 01:02:32.998
Microsoft Windows 8.1 Update 2 - amd64
Using .txt script file at C:\Users\Niels\Desktop\SFCFixScript.txt [0]




TrustedInstaller::
Successfully set file ownership to TrustedInstaller for C:\Windows\Sysnative\qmgr.dll
TrustedInstaller:: directive completed successfully.




Successfully processed all directives.
SFCFix version 2.4.5.0 by niemiro has completed.
Currently storing 5 datablocks.
Finish time: 2015-07-24 01:02:33.003
Script hash: 0+/6FHtea3xtFbZ5TfbAChPArkGW1qneCHODhE1V1xY=
----------------------EOF-----------------------
```
Tried started BITS via the services menu. Error 5: Access Denied


----------



## Tekno Venus (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi,

Just so you know what I'm doing - there's a permissions error somewhere, but it's being troublesome to track down!

Let's give this a try

*Repair Services*

*Warning:* this fix is specific to the user in this thread. No one else should follow these instructions as it may cause more harm than good. If you are after assistance, please start a thread of your own.



Please download the ESET services repair tool to your *desktop*. 
Right-click on the *ServicesRepair.exe *file and choose Run as administrator. 
If security notifications appear, click *Allow* and then click *Yes* when asked if you want to proceed. 
Once the tool has finished, you will be prompted to restart your computer. Click *Yes* to restart. 
A log named *SvcRepair.log* will be saved in the *CCSupport\Logs* folder the tool created on your *desktop*, please post the content in your next reply 



*Verify Services

*


Download Farbar Service Scanner and save it to your desktop. 
Open Farbar Service Scanner 
Ensure *all *options are *checked *and click *Scan*.








It will create a log (*FSS.txt*) in the same directory the tool is run. 
Please *copy *and *paste *the log to your reply. 


Stephen


----------



## DutchWolf114 (Jul 13, 2015)

The CCSupport Log:

```
Log Opened: 2015-07-24 @ 17:17:09
17:17:09 - -----------------
17:17:09 - | Begin Logging |
17:17:09 - -----------------
17:17:09 - Fix started on a WIN_8 X64 computer
17:17:09 - Prep in progress.  Please Wait.
17:17:10 - Prep complete
17:17:10 - Repairing Services Now.  Please wait...
17:17:11 - Services Repair Complete.
17:17:17 - Reboot Initiated
```
The FFS.txt:

```
Farbar Service Scanner Version: 17-01-2015
Ran by Niels (administrator) on 24-07-2015 at 17:22:05
Running from "D:\Downloads"
Microsoft Windows 8.1  (X64)
Boot Mode: Normal
****************************************************************

Internet Services:
============

Connection Status:
==============
Localhost is accessible.
LAN connected.
Google IP is accessible.
Google.com is accessible.
Yahoo.com is accessible.


Windows Firewall:
=============

Firewall Disabled Policy: 
==================


System Restore:
============

System Restore Policy: 
========================


Action Center:
============


Windows Update:
============
BITS Service is not running. Checking service configuration:
The start type of BITS service is OK.
The ImagePath of BITS service is OK.
The ServiceDll of BITS service is OK.


Windows Autoupdate Disabled Policy: 
============================


Windows Defender:
==============
WinDefend Service is not running. Checking service configuration:
The start type of WinDefend service is set to Demand. The default start type is Auto.
The ImagePath of WinDefend: ""%ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe"".


Windows Defender Disabled Policy: 
==========================
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows Defender]
"DisableAntiSpyware"=DWORD:1


Other Services:
==============


File Check:
========
C:\Windows\System32\nsisvc.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcore.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\afd.sys => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tdx.sys => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\tcpip.sys => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\dnsrslvr.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\mpssvc.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\bfe.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\wscsvc.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WMIsvc.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\wuaueng.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\qmgr.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\es.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\cryptsvc.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\ipnathlp.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\iphlpsvc.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\rpcss.dll => File is digitally signed


**** End of log ****
```


----------



## Tekno Venus (Jul 29, 2012)

Any change in starting BITS?

If not, can you run another Process Monitor trace as you did before? 

-Stephen


----------



## DutchWolf114 (Jul 13, 2015)

No change, error 5: access denied.

PM Log:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3204468/Logfile.zip


----------



## Tekno Venus (Jul 29, 2012)

It's still being very elusive! 

Can you please do a full reset of Windows Update components by running the FixIt here (make sure you run the Windows 8 version): https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/971058?wa=wsignin1.0

Stephen


----------



## DutchWolf114 (Jul 13, 2015)

Ran it, got an error: uploaded the log.


----------



## Tekno Venus (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok, thanks.

*Command Prompt*

*Warning:* this fix is specific to the user in this thread. No one else should follow these instructions as it may cause more harm than good. If you are after assistance, please start a thread of your own.



Click on the *Start*







button and in the search box, type *Command Prompt*
When you see *Command Prompt* on the list, *right-click* on it and select *Run as administrator*
When command prompt opens, *copy and paste* the following commands into it, press *enter* after *each**

sc sdshow bits

sc sdset bits DA;;CCLCSWRPWPDTLOCRRC;;;SY)(A;;CCDCLCSWRPWPDTLOCRSDRCWDWO;;;BA)(A;;CCLCSWLOCRRC;;;AU)(A;;CCLCSWRPWPDTLOCRRC;;;PU)

*
Right-click on the *Command Prompt* window and click *Select All*, this will invert all of the colours by selecting the text, now press *enter*. All of this text is now copied.
*Paste* (Ctrl+V) it into your next post please.


----------



## DutchWolf114 (Jul 13, 2015)

```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>sc sdshow bits

D:(A;CI;CCDCLCSWRPWPDTLOCRSDRCWDWO;;;SY)(A;;CCDCLCSWRPWPDTLOCRSDRCWDWO;;;BA)(A;;
CCLCSWLOCRRC;;;IU)(A;;CCLCSWLOCRRC;;;SU)S:(AU;SAFA;WDWO;;;BA)

C:\Windows\system32>sc sdset bits D:(A;;CCLCSWRPWPDTLOCRRC;;;SY)(A;;CCDCLCSWRPWP
DTLOCRSDRCWDWO;;;BA)(A;;CCLCSWLOCRRC;;;AU)(A;;CCLCSWRPWPDTLOCRRC;;;PU)
[SC] SetServiceObjectSecurity SUCCESS

C:\Windows\system32>
```


----------



## Tekno Venus (Jul 29, 2012)

Can you now start BITS?

I still have ideas if not


----------



## DutchWolf114 (Jul 13, 2015)

Error 5 Access Denied :/


----------



## Tekno Venus (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi,

I've basically exhausted all the main fixes I normally throw at this issue. This next fix attempt is very aggressive technique, but is normally pretty successful with this error. I leave this fix to last because of it's aggressive nature. I'd recommend creating a system restore point before running this.

*Run Windows Repairs*

*Warning: this fix is specific to the user in this thread. No one else should follow these instructions as it may cause more harm than good. If you are after assistance, please start a thread of your own.*

1. *Download *Windows Repair (All-in-One) Portable  to your desktop.
2. Once the file is downloaded, *right-click *on the file on your desktop and choose *Extract All*...








3. Keep the defaults and click the *Extract *button.
4. A folder named *tweaking.com_windows_repair_aio *will be extracted to the desktop. Once the extraction is complete the folder will open.
5. Inside this folder, there is a folder named *Tweaking.com - Windows Repair. *Open this folder as well.










6. *Double-click *on *Repair_Windows.exe *to open. Note: Please make sure all of your programs are closed and anything you were working on is saved as we will be rebooting.
7. When the program opens, click the *Reboot to Safe Mode *button at the bottom of the screen. Answer Yes to allow.
8. Once rebooted into Safe Mode, open the program again. When the program opens, click the *Repairs *tab and click the *Open Repairs* button.
9. A *backup *of your *registry *will be made. After a few moments you will have many options from which you can choose.
10. Please click the *Unselect All *button and then click to *enable *only the following ones:

01 - Reset Registry Permissions
02 - Reset File Permissions
03 - Reset Service Permissions
04 - Register System Files
05 - Repair WMI
06 - Repair Windows Firewall
10 - Remove Policies Set By Infection
14 - Remove Temp Files
15 - Repair Proxy Settings
17 - Repair Windows Updates
21 - Repair MSI (Windows Installer)


11. Ensure the Restart check box is selected and click the *Start Repairs *button in the lower right of the screen. This may take some time to run so be patient.








12. Once the fixes are complete you will be prompted to restart your machine. Answer *Yes.*


----------



## DutchWolf114 (Jul 13, 2015)

That totally worked! Thank you so much.

Now off to download every windows 8.1 update since release lol


----------



## Tekno Venus (Jul 29, 2012)

Fantastic! Glad I could help


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice job guy's.


----------

